# POR FAVOR AYUDA: "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found"

## eighth

Hola colegas, tengo un problema que no se como resolver, por más que busco en forums.gentoo.org, y creo que encontré cosa pero las probé y sigo igual.

El problema que tengo es que apenas puedo compilar cosas, el 90 por cien de los paquetes que intento emerger, me da el siguiente error: "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found". La verdad es que me desconcerta bastante, porque no puedo hacer nada. 

Aquí os pego la salida de los ultimos artxivos compilados al intentar compilar el gaim-beta3:

```
gcc -c  -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../src -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm  -I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i386-linux/CORE -g -g -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"0.01\" -DXS_VERSION=\"0.01\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i386-linux/CORE"  -Wall  -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wundef Util.c

/usr/bin/perl5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/ExtUtils/typemap -typemap typemap  XMLNode.xs > XMLNode.xsc && mv XMLNode.xsc XMLNode.c

gcc -c  -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../src -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm  -I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i386-linux/CORE -g -g -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"0.01\" -DXS_VERSION=\"0.01\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i386-linux/CORE"  -Wall  -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wundef XMLNode.c

Running Mkbootstrap for Gaim ()

chmod 644 Gaim.bs

rm -f blib/arch/auto/Gaim/Gaim.so

LD_RUN_PATH="" i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -L/usr/local/lib Account.o AccountOpts.o BuddyIcon.o BuddyList.o Cipher.o Cmds.o Connection.o Conversation.o FT.o Gaim.o ImgStore.o Log.o Network.o Notify.o Plugin.o PluginPref.o Pounce.o Prefs.o Privacy.o Proxy.o Prpl.o Request.o Roomlist.o SSLConn.o SavedStatuses.o Server.o Sound.o Status.o Stringref.o Util.o XMLNode.o  -o blib/arch/auto/Gaim/Gaim.so

/bin/sh: i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[4]: *** [blib/arch/auto/Gaim/Gaim.so] Error 127

make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/jdi/src/gaim-2.0.0beta3/plugins/perl/common'

make[4]: Entering directory `/home/jdi/src/gaim-2.0.0beta3/plugins/perl/common'

rm -f blib/arch/auto/Gaim/Gaim.so

LD_RUN_PATH="" i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -L/usr/local/lib Account.o AccountOpts.o BuddyIcon.o BuddyList.o Cipher.o Cmds.o Connection.o Conversation.o FT.o Gaim.o ImgStore.o Log.o Network.o Notify.o Plugin.o PluginPref.o Pounce.o Prefs.o Privacy.o Proxy.o Prpl.o Request.o Roomlist.o SSLConn.o SavedStatuses.o Server.o Sound.o Status.o Stringref.o Util.o XMLNode.o  -o blib/arch/auto/Gaim/Gaim.so

/bin/sh: i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[4]: *** [blib/arch/auto/Gaim/Gaim.so] Error 127

make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/jdi/src/gaim-2.0.0beta3/plugins/perl/common'

make[3]: *** [all-local] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/jdi/src/gaim-2.0.0beta3/plugins/perl'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/jdi/src/gaim-2.0.0beta3/plugins'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/jdi/src/gaim-2.0.0beta3'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Esta es la salida de  gcc-config -l :

```
[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp
```

Y este es mi make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X apache2 asf arts gstreamer cdparanoia cdr divx4linux dvd encode kde gphoto2 gtk gtk2 jpeg javascript motif mp3 mpeg msn mysql opengl perl php png python qt sdl samba svg tetex truetype unicode win32codecs xml2 xvid xmms ssl xine nvidia firefox"

PORTAGE_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/ebuilds"

```

Muchas gracias por vuestro apoyo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Por casualidad,  ¿has cambiado de CHOST o lo elegiste con el installer?

----------

## eighth

lo cambie manualmente de i386-pc-linux-gnu a i686-pc-linux-gnu

Por otra parte, no sabía que había una guía de como actualizar el gcc, ahora mismo estoy siguiendo este link en el punto 3 siguiendo el metodo de revdep-rebuild, aver si consigo algo...

link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml#upgrade-3.3-to-3.4-emerge-e

gracias por la respuesta...

----------

## eighth

LinuxBlues, la historia es que actualice hace mutxo tiempo, pero no lo hice tal y como viene en la guia esa del link del post anterior. Bien... he hetxo todo salvo el ultimo commando (emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.3*) que me decía que no encontraba el paquete. Bueno pues arto de ya no encontrar solución, se me ha ocurrido hacer lo siguiente:

```
 # ls -la /bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 58 Jun 12 18:36 /bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -> /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.6/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
```

y por ahora funciona, veremos a ver como va la cosa, gracias otra vez de todos modos, si vuelvo a tener algun problema volver e a postear  :Very Happy: Last edited by eighth on Mon Jun 12, 2006 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ferdy

Cambiar el CHOST es una MUY mala idea, y esos trucos que parecen funcionar pueden crear problemas con otros paquetes (python puede ser?). La documentación dice explicitamente que no lo cambies... y no lo hace por gusto.

- ferdy

----------

## eighth

No lo sabia ferdy, entonces que me recomiendas hacer?

----------

## Stolz

Hablando por la experiencia de leer en el foro, la gran mayoría de gente después de cambiar el CHOST no suele solucionarlo. Me temo (ojalá me equivoque) que te toca reinstalar.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## eighth

Ok, gracias a todos por la info... Si toca reiniciar tampoco pasa nada, pero de momento continuaré con esta gentoo (actualmente es mi cuarta gentoo, es decir, la he instalado 4 veces en 2 años usándola), ya que no tengo tiempo libre hasta dentro de un mes. 

"Rompiendo es como se aprende"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cxandros

Aplicate con un 

CC=gcc CXX=g++  emerge "paquete"

en donde paquete es lo que quieres instalar

es una medida parche, pero funciona

----------

